
The secret “anti-languages” you’re not supposed to know - caseyross
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20160211-the-secret-anti-languages-youre-not-supposed-to-know
======
hprotagonist
I think the technical terms are either “jargon” or “cant”, yet another word i
learned because of dungeons and dragons.

 _Plus, of course, there are also innumerable sub- and subsubdialects based on
all sorts of things that have nothing to do with locale or ethnicity---
Medical-School English, Twelve-Year-Old-Males-Whose-Worldview-Is-Deeply-
Informed-by-South-Park English - that are nearly incomprehensible to anyone
who isn 't inside their very tight and specific Discourse Community (which of
course is part of their function)_ (authority and american usage)

------
docdeek
Reminded me of the scene in Ocean’s 12 where Matt Damon, confused by the anti-
language being spoken and with no idea of what to offer, leaps in with some
Led Zepplin lyrics.
[https://youtu.be/_j9qAhXfNAU](https://youtu.be/_j9qAhXfNAU)

------
smitty1e
Me trouble and strife caught me seeing
[https://www.cockneyrhymingslang.co.uk/](https://www.cockneyrhymingslang.co.uk/)

Which substitution was used in an episode of Fawlty Towers, though I lack time
to find the reference.

------
FerretFred
Very interesting, and somewhat ironic that innuendo was freely used on a radio
show called "Round the Horne". Risque even in those days, but the the
presenter's real name was actually (Charles) Kenneth Horne.

------
tuneablesquid
ha, thought this was going to be an article about VB6

